# Gerbil has developed a bald patch



## Woodywoodster

hi there,

I wonder if anyone can advise please?

Our 18 month old female gerbil has developed a bald patch on her left side. There are a few red patches - which I think are where she has been scratching? 

We have tried the 'tissue test' to check for mites, but the tissue was clean. She seems very well in her self and eating, drinking and playing with her sister as usual.

Any advice would be great,
Many Thanks,
Woody


----------



## peter0

Sorry i can't help i dont have gerbils. I'd post this in the 'rodent' section you will get a faster response


----------



## Crittery

Have you changed substrate recently? Or introduced any new seeds to her mix? I'd be worrying about allergies.

When one of my gerbils developed one he did have red mucus around his eyes and nose (porphyrin) as well. That was what prompted me to switch to megazorb and the issue stopped.

How are your girls together? I know sometimes rodents can 'over-groom' each other so it could be her sister being a bit too jealous with grooming?


----------



## A R 3

When I had gerbils my male gerbil (Jake) got a bald patch on his foot (probably not as major as yours) I was gonna take him to the vets but decided to observe it for a while 
I cleaned out the cage and it promptly disappeared
I think it might have just been a bit dirty  
Hope it clears up 
I'm no expert but this worked in my experience


----------



## hayleyth

It could be caused by over grooming which can be caused by stress? or bullying of the other?


----------



## GerbilNik

Woodywoodster said:


> hi there,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can advise please?
> 
> Our 18 month old female gerbil has developed a bald patch on her left side. There are a few red patches - which I think are where she has been scratching?
> 
> We have tried the 'tissue test' to check for mites, but the tissue was clean. She seems very well in her self and eating, drinking and playing with her sister as usual.
> 
> Any advice would be great,
> Many Thanks,
> Woody


I would say it's either an allergy to something (I'd sway more towards food), mites or some other skin condition. If it was bullying/overgrooming it would tend to be either the rear end or top of head and not on the side. The fact it's red also indicates that it's irritating her so I would suggest taking her to the vet to be properly checked out and perhaps a skin scrape if needed.


----------

